# Needs To Put On Weight



## MICHELEAMBER (May 1, 2008)

He Guys I Was Wondering What To Feed A Dog To Beef Him Up A Bit. He Is On Eukanuba And Eats 7 Cups A Day. I Know It Is Not The Best Dog Food But It Agrees With His Stomach. He Is A On The Slim Side And Takes A Long Time To Put On Weight. Thanks:d


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Wow 7cups of food a day. Have you looked into getting a better quality rice based food. I guess I would add some raw to his diet. Maybe make up brown rice and add an egg and a chicken wing(raw). You could add some veggies too like carrots, beets, green beens and squash.


----------



## MICHELEAMBER (May 1, 2008)

Thank You That Is A Good Idea. I Have To Go To The Market Today And I Will Try That:d


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I would start out with just a couple of things. Like maybe the rice and squash. Then after a few days add the carrots and then give it a few days an add something else. The chicken shouldn't bother him at all.


----------



## MICHELEAMBER (May 1, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> I would start out with just a couple of things. Like maybe the rice and squash. Then after a few days add the carrots and then give it a few days an add something else. The chicken shouldn't bother him at all.


I TRYED WHAT YOU SAID EXCEPT I GAVE HIM CARROTS NOT SQUASH. HE LOVED IT. SO I DO HOPE THIS HELPS HIM TO PUT ON SOME WEIGHT. THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP!!!! HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I hope it helps too!!! I hope you have a wonderful day. I get to put up a horse fence yay......not but at least I'm home today. Please keep me posted as to how he is doing.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

How old is the dog?

Some suggestions

Step 1
Get off the crappy food and find a higher quality one that agrees with his stomach

Step 2 
supplement with yogurt or probiotics to aid in proper digestion

Step 3
Add some omega fatty acids like fish oil or flax seed to his diet

Step 4
If he is truly too skinny and can not keep weight on you need to have blood work done and check for underlying health problems if you haven't already.

Step 5 if he is healthy and you are still having an issue
For faster weight gain but not for a regular diet in my opinion ... you can also try satin balls. There are many variations of the recipe on the web. Here is one:
http://www.njboxers.com/satin-balls-recipe.htm


----------



## Maximus146 (Apr 15, 2008)

Max put on some weight when i switched his food to taste of the wild. Its not cheap but his coat is shiny now and his muscle tone is a million times better. He was kinda thin before....i tried iams and some others with no sucess.
Goodluck...i know its frustrating!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Some nutrical would help too.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

What is wrong with Eukanuba? That is a very good food with plenty of fats and proteins. What many people don't realise is that you want a young dog to grow slowly. Too much weight on a puppy is not good. It is best to have a young dog thin instead of trying to bulk them up.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Who said the dog was a puppy?


----------



## woodpro1102 (Oct 20, 2007)

Sampsons Dad said:


> What is wrong with Eukanuba?


I know it has corn in it and id bet it has wheat in it too. You can get better for your money. I learned about blue buffalo on here and it seems to be the best you can get.


----------



## TheBoss (Jun 23, 2008)

I feed black gold and diamond naturals and they are both excellent foods and at a good price too!


----------



## MICHELEAMBER (May 1, 2008)

He Is Not A Puppy. He Is 3 Years Old. He Always Had Stomach Issues Since He Was A Pup. The Vet Tryed Diferent Foods And He Found Eukunba(bad Spelling -sorry) Was The Best For Him. He Can Eat It Without Runny Stools And Vomiting. So It Works For Him. He Does Not Have Worms-cocciadia Is Up To Date On Shots . He Had Lots Of Blood Work Done-is Healthy But Has A Very Senitive Stomach. Anyways I Wanted To Put A Little Weight On Him He Is On The Thin Side And Is Very Active


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

So how is it going? Is he tolerating the food alright?


----------



## MICHELEAMBER (May 1, 2008)

yes he is doing very well with the new diet. thanks so much!!!!! I will keep you updated on his weight. he takes a very long time to put on weight.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

woodpro1102 said:


> I know it has corn in it and id bet it has wheat in it too. You can get better for your money. I learned about blue buffalo on here and it seems to be the best you can get.


yay im not the only one who likes blue!!!!

my pup is kinda thin tho..... but she loves it!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

2 key questions

How old is the dog

What is underweight? Define underweight? How old, tall and weight? Do you have any pics?


----------

